# Gästebuch erstellen



## herbertthaler (1. Oktober 2004)

hallo

ich verwende Frontpage und möchte ein Gästebuch für meine Homepage erstellen. Leider unterstützt mein Webspaceanbieter kein Frontpage und ich muß daher etwas anderes versuchen.

Wie kann ich ein Gästebuch erstellen oder wo bekomme ich ein fertiges Gästebuch im www, welches ich nach meinen eigenen Layout ändern kann?

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Danke 
Herbert


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. Oktober 2004)

http://www.onetwomax.de/guestbook.php
http://www.multiguestbook.com/

Oder du programmierst gleich selber eins, dabei lernt man natürlich am meisten.


----------



## herbertthaler (1. Oktober 2004)

erstmal danke für die hilfe.

jedoch suche ich ein Gästebuch wo ich zb. mein eigenes Hintergrundbild einfügen kann oder andere persönliche Anpassungen vornehmen kann.
Es soll ja zum Rest meiner Homepage passen.

Kennt jemand ein Gästebuch das meine Wünsche erfüllt oder ist das so gar nicht möglich

wenn ich selber eines programmieren möchte wo fang ich da am besten an?
Kannst mir da mal nen einsteigertipp geben?

Danke nochmal
Herbert


----------



## Alex Duschek (1. Oktober 2004)

http://www.ekiwi.de/scripts/yabb/index.php?board=31;action=display;threadid=2667
Vielleicht kommst du damit besser zurecht


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. Oktober 2004)

> wenn ich selber eines programmieren möchte wo fang ich da am besten an?
> Kannst mir da mal nen einsteigertipp geben?


Da würd ich mit PHP anfangen. http://www.schattenbaum.net/php und http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/php4 sollten für den Anfang reichen. Bei korrekten, Verzeihung: konkreten Probleme gibt's hier natürlich wie immer kostenlosen Support.


----------

